# Batch file for FOR LOOP (from i=1 to 10)



## Manty (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,
My purpose is to execute the command 10 times.
Can you please tell me how to write the Batch file which does following thing.
For i=1 to i=10
execute;
End LOOP;


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

```
@echo off 
FOR /L %%i IN (1,1,10) DO ECHO %%i
```


----------

